# Mini Racing?



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone interested in racing mini's on carpet in the ac? onroad and offroad.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mini Z or 1/18 or both? Mini Z's are long gone, but have two offroad and 2 onroad 1/18 sitting here.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

mini off road sounds good


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll race some mini offroad....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hellz Yeah!!!


----------



## harrissmith (Mar 1, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Mini Z or 1/18 or both? Mini Z's are long gone, but have two offroad and 2 onroad 1/18 sitting here.


I'm pretty sure there's still a group of guys racing mini-zs here in town including a couple of world champion driver's


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

harrissmith said:


> I'm pretty sure there's still a group of guys racing mini-zs here in town including a couple of world champion driver's


Multi time world champs!

Got a Mini Z built by Cristian, never ran on the FS board.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive been waiting for that track for years now... lol.... Im sure u would pick up alot of the THRC18 crowd if done on alternate days


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think what Chris meant is that *HIS* Mini-z's are long gone.:wink:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> I think what Chris meant is that *HIS* Mini-z's are long gone.:wink:


Si.


----------



## harrissmith (Mar 1, 2009)

justinspeed79 said:


> I think what Chris meant is that *HIS* Mini-z's are long gone.:wink:


Oh...that makes more sense...never mind then.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Please keep us posted. I've heard rumors about a mini scale track being built above the pit area but didn't know if they were true.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been talking with mike about it..It would have to be a track that i could take up after the races because the room is used for other things. I'm thinking 1/18 whats a good track size for these cars?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, we used to run the 1/18 on RCP track at Trey's. Very sweet. Can't remember dimensions, maybe Jose does? Trey would certainly know.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Phil, we used to run the 1/18 on RCP track at Trey's. Very sweet. Can't remember dimensions, maybe Jose does? Trey would certainly know.


Was it bigger that 20x30?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I would think a little, because he cleared out the whole showroom. I'll ask Trey.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Was it bigger that 20x30?


Theres some videos on Youtube. Just enter HIRCR.

20x30 may be too small for 1/18th. Sounds like the right size for Mini Zs though.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We averaged about 45 x 30 give or take but not always square.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Umm, Trey? 45 x 30 is not a square. Just a thought. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Square as in 4 sides yea genius!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Square as in 4 sides yea genius!


Trey, you have to forgive him, he got his engineering degree for Texas A&M. Dang Aggies! LOL!

PD2


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya that sounds fun. BL motors in those things would increase the track size alot and does make them silly fast. Running a stock class would keep it decent size wise and bring out the driver in you.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You're behind the times jason. BL is fine in thise cars, you learn in a hurry to either turn down power or gear it way down to stay on the track. By the time you're done the BL cars aren't any faster than the stock motors, just easier to maintain. Most of us have BL in our 1/18 already.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

When turned down and for maintenance I totally agree. But you know there will be ppl flying off the track then cry "this track is too small". lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

probably so, but it will make it easier to pass them when they are not on the track. hehehe.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> probably so, but it will make it easier to pass them when they are not on the track. hehehe.


lol touche


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> When turned down and for maintenance I totally agree. But you know there will be ppl flying off the track then cry "this track is too small". lol


The track is proportional to the car sizes and what the suspension on an 1/18 can handle......the speed is just so WAAAAYYYY out of proportion, that you have absolutely no choice but to turn the ESC power down.

We've done this offroad mini racing thing before, and everyone learned within 5 minutes of putting the car on the track that you HAVE to turn it down.

In fact, other than maintenance, the brushed motor cars had absolutely no disadvantage to the brushless when it came to track obstacles and lap times. NONE!

My advice this time around: make ONE SINGLE offroad class. It won't make a BIT of difference how much power you have as long as you have equal to or better than the stuff that comes in the RTR 1/18 scales.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> The track is proportional to the car sizes and what the suspension on an 1/18 can handle......the speed is just so WAAAAYYYY out of proportion, that you have absolutely no choice but to turn the ESC power down.
> 
> We've done this offroad mini racing thing before, and everyone learned within 5 minutes of putting the car on the track that you HAVE to turn it down.
> 
> ...


Well put


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

The power is insane....

My power was turned WAY down on mine and i still had to much power for the track...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

When we raced at Trey's we all quickly learned that having the really fast systems in our 1/18's would overheat (except for the Vendetta's, but thats a different story). I think the castle 4200 would have been perfect for an RC18.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I have never had a problem with my Tekin system (Mini Rage esc & 5.4 Tekin bl motor) over heating.... That's at Trey's with the power turned way down and on my own with the power turn up to Rocket just playing around till the battery died.....


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I ran only brushed at Treys and never lost a race in offroad.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmmm me neither....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

When I ran the RC18B at Trey's I ran a Tekin 5.4 6 cell set up and turned down the wick just a tad. Just a hint, for a smaller track, lighten up with a 5 cell set up.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> When I ran the RC18B at Trey's I ran a Tekin 5.4 6 cell set up and turned down the wick just a tad. Just a hint, for a smaller track, lighten up with a 5 cell set up.


Is that the TI screw kit on your RC18B Gary?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Is that the TI screw kit on your RC18B Gary?


Just had too! :cheers:


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I dont blame you. The screws that come with it are less than stellar...


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

and wayyy too heavy right?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Never had either the Tekin or Castle overheat. Not at full power or anything else. Must have been something else you were doing wrong Nik.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> and wayyy too heavy right?


Two grams means nothing unless you _think _it does! Nobody ever wins or loses a race based on a couple of grams of weight.

Confidence wins races.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And the right tires. lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary said:


> Two grams means nothing unless you _think _it does! Nobody ever wins or loses a race based on a couple of grams of weight.
> 
> Confidence wins races.


true dat, if you mind believes it will achieve.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, as long as you're not lying to yourself.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

any word on the mini scene????


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I talked to Phillip and there are still plans to put a track together at Mikes but I do not know of a time frame.


----------

